# Removing Salt Stains from Hats?????



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I was looking through my pile of hats that I fish in and sweat in and realized that some of the "Favorites" are still badly stained after repeated washing. Does anyone know of a way to remove the stains from Hats and clothing, or is it time to buy a new pile of hats for the comming summer?
Thanks.....................


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

I have the same problem with mine, I sweat alot and usually throw them out. This summer I an going to try soaking in Oxi clean... works great on about every stain we have seen from our 6 yr old...


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I've heard that shampoo works well. I haven't tried it yet, but I need to soon.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Another vote for Oxi-clean. It works great. Soak your hats in for an hour+, rinse, and let dry.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I usually stick them in the dishwasher (top rack). That seems to do it.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Looks like it's time to discover Oxi-clean................


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

no driving and blogging dennis


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> I usually stick them in the dishwasher (top rack). That seems to do it.


Bingo:thumbsup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Put hat in the enclosure then drop in the top rack of the dishwasher. DONE

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NX3XTO


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

I have heard bout the 'dishwasher' thing but might want to

fit a bowl under the cap. Helps keep the shape..


----------



## tmv1976 (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been wearing the same hat for the last 7 years and have never washed it, gives it character.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*dishwasher*



hjorgan said:


> I usually stick them in the dishwasher (top rack). That seems to do it.


Dishwasher gets my vote. I put mine in a plastic ball cap holder made for washing them and stick it in the dishwasher and it comes out like new.:thumbup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Washing Hats*



tmv1976 said:


> I've been wearing the same hat for the last 7 years and have never washed it, gives it character.


X2

I never wash my fishing hats. It removes the Mojo along with the salt. 

Your catches will diminish with the advent of a clean hat. It may take several trips to regain it's fishing capability. JMHO C2


----------

